# Any idea what this lens is worth?



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 8, 2011)

I am selling a bag of Minolta gear that was left in the US and I have been able to price everything except for one lens. Can't find any info or previous sales anywhere...

Do you have any idea what the Minolta MC W.Rokkor-x 24mm f2.8 is worth or any ideas on where to look?

It is in excellent condition and I have an original Minolta push on front cap but a replacement metal rear cap.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 8, 2011)

good question.. http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=rokkor-x+24mm&_sacat=625&_dmpt=Camera_Lenses&LH_Complete=1&_odkw=rokkor-x+28mm&_osacat=625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 8, 2011)

SG: WTSell: Lens &#8211; Minolta MC W.Rokkor-X SI 24mm f2.8 | BuySell.Masterchong.com

Mabe this will help
Down at the bottom of the page


----------

